# Augmenter la RAM d'un iMac 233 Mhz Rev A



## Daphné (14 Décembre 2003)

Je souhaiterais augmenter la RAM de mon iMac 233 MHz Rev A de Novmebre 1998.
Selon Apple la RAM max est de 128 mo (2*64 Mo).

Mais j'ai lu qu'on pouvait aller jusqu'à 512 (2*256 Mo)

Est-ce vrai ? Si oui, où acheter et quelle référence ?

Merci pour votre aide
Daphné.


----------



## Dark Templar (14 Décembre 2003)

Selon l'histoire d'apple tu peux mettre 256 Mo.
Bizarrement, Crucial ne propose que des barrettes de 64 Mo.


----------



## melaure (14 Décembre 2003)

En effet la Rev A n'accepte que deux barettes de 128 Mo. C'est la Rev B qui accepte deux barettes de 256 ...


----------



## salamèche (21 Décembre 2003)

la révision B n'accepte elle aussi que deux barettes de 128


----------



## JPTK (22 Décembre 2003)

Euh c'est peut-être faux mais selon Mac Tracker ça serait plutôt 2 x 256 sur la rev. b.


----------



## gerdy (22 Décembre 2003)

Ce lien devrait vous permettre de trouver une réponse plus précise 

&lt;http://gilles.aurejac.free.fr/ramguide/ramppc.html&gt; 
@+


----------



## ppscouby (22 Décembre 2003)

Je confirme pour le rev B. J'ai bien 512Mo de ram. J'ai acheté les barrettes ici :&lt;http://www.memoryx.net/&gt;


----------



## rezba (29 Décembre 2003)

et on peut mettre 384 sur un RevA; en choisissant bien sa Ram et l'ordre des barettes


----------

